# azphyxiate's Photo Thread



## Beary Strange (Nov 4, 2013)

I figured it's about time I started one of those. Who doesn't love to show off their babies right? :cute:

First up, our g.rosea 'Lilith'. She's /ducks/ store-bought (what can I say, I'm weak against miserable looking tarantulas in wrong set-ups at pet stores). Quite an attitude on this girl, very strike first, ask questions later type.






Out for a drink. She does this fairly regularly.






Our newish a.versicolor female, possibly gravid-here's hoping. <3 Haven't quite figured out a name for her yet.






And this is the boy we got at the same time as her. Immature male. He's pretty skittish, so we didn't have much luck getting a good pic of him. ._.











And last for the adults is our GBB female 'Absinthe'. We weren't able to get a good shot of her, but she was good enough to give us a butt shot. XD





And on to the juvies:

Here's our b.boehmei. This little one is nothing short of pure feisty evil. XD Suspect male. Also unnamed.











Our female b.smithi 'Spice'











And one of our two new b.albo juvies. Thinking of naming them Miracle and Lucky. e-e
This one immediately walled itself in it's hide (which was super cute to watch) and went about burrowing. The other molted in transit and we haven't really seen it, besides tonight when it came up to snatch a roach out of my tongs and was gone again in it's burrow just like that.






---------- Post added 11-03-2013 at 11:05 PM ----------

Sling time ^^

The baby of our babies, our little versicolor sling. 
This is right before her first molt in our care.





Here 'she' is right before her most recent molt:





And after her molt, about a week and a half ago. Not the greatest shots since there's no real size comparison, but 'she' grew quite a bit. Her "socks" are pretty large and fluffy now compared to before.






Our g.rosea RCF sling, before molt in her old enclosure:





And after molt, I know you can't see her, but look at that tunnel work! That tunnel is only half of it, it's actually a big U.






A.geniculata






P.murinus RCF 'Saffron' Her/his legs are all we ever see. Well, that and the disappearing worm trick.






P.irminia right before her molt in her new enclosure. She got a lot of adult coloration this molt but we have yet to get a good enough picture to show it off. 










The only decent photo we've managed to get post-molt.






A.metallica, one of two. Both have recently molted, the other not pictured molted out with a lump on her rump.





Look at this webbing o.o






A.avicularia, one of two. This one is the smaller of our two avic avics, and also our smallest avic in general, a freebie from Joe Rossi when we picked up our versis.





And the other, about 3/4" and in pre-molt currently, so no truly recent pic.






Hapalopus sp.Columbia large. The bigger of our two slings, but still far too small to be anywhere but a small salsa cup.






H.incei, taken prior to her most recent molt I believe. The little cutesu is a webbing machine.











P.vittata. Not one for photo shoots unfortunately.






Euathlus sp.red. Pictured is the better eater of the two. I don't dare stress the other any more than it already is. :s






And that's all for now. The other babies will have to wait to be shown off. :3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkmD (Nov 4, 2013)

You have a very nice collection of Ts and good pics :-D


----------



## Beary Strange (Nov 9, 2013)

MarkmD said:


> You have a very nice collection of Ts and good pics :-D


Thanks. ^^
--------------------------------
Picture madness time because aside from a new arrival I found a bunch on my phone and the past couple of days we've had a few reclusive ones out and about.

First up, our lovely new arrival, a female g.pulchra:
Coming out of scared spider pose:





In her temporary tank:















I also have a little p.subfusca sling but have yet to manage a pic.

And I got some pics of my more reclusive Ts. 
Our OBT sling has been out and about today. If disturbed, she will dart back into her burrow and will come right back out once she decides it's safe.











And GBB. I am deeply embarrassed about the state of her rump. She came like that I swear. ._.











And finishing off on my little euathlus sp.red sling that only eats once every blue moon.


----------



## Beary Strange (Nov 10, 2013)

Didn't post as many as I meant to yesterday because I was exhausted. So here we go again.

A.genic sling, one of my favorites behaviorally. She struggles between being a wuss and realizing she's an a.genic. When her enclosure is disturbed, she darts into her hide, but then does a little in, out, in, out, sideways dance that is quite adorable. I hope to get it on video soon.






And one of my b.albo juvies made it's burrow right up against the side and spends the majority of it's time in plain sight. It's a bit hard to get a decent pic through that plastic however.






P.vittata on her nightly stroll.






A.versicolor female has been getting more comfortable in her enclosure lately, venturing into site more and more.






More to come in a bit.


----------



## Beary Strange (Nov 28, 2013)

I really need a better camera...eventually I will get one. For now, I look at the cost and immediately think "But that's as much as [insert highly coveted female spider here]". 

So first up, my two c.elegans slings. I literally hadn't seen these two in months, about 3 I believe. I got them, they burrowed and were never seen again. I could observe changes in the burrow, they ate their pre-killed food left at the burrow entrances and once I thought I saw a blur of legs but that was it. Well, about a week ago, we noticed mold growing on their substrate and rushed to get that fixed, and in so doing, had to get them out. Last I saw them, they were so teeny it was ridiculous and a boring bluish grey color, but when we got them out, we found this:















Adult color and at least 1/4"! The teeny little hearts are so cute!

And my g.pulchra finally eating. I was very relieved to see this.










[YOUTUBE]Met72kDuJLY[/YOUTUBE]

And my new tap, a t.gigas. She was a freebie with my balfouris (which I have only cruddy pictures of so far, but YAY BALFOURIS!) along with an n.chromatus sling that rivals my fasting euathlus sp.red sling in terms of teenyness. No pic of that one yet.






And here's one of the cruddy pics of my new m.balfouris. Two are about 1" and are definitely heading towards adult colors, the other is a teeny little thing. XD
This is one of the bigger ones. And before anyone jumps on me, no they're not staying in these much too small containers. They're just temporary.





This one appears to be expressing it's dislike of the moist substrate. XD






---------- Post added 11-28-2013 at 10:10 PM ----------

We happened to decide to go ahead and get the balfouris into proper housing so we got a few pics. 

These two are of just one of them. The other decided to hide up in the lid crevice so we weren't about to open that.1.5" m.balfouri sling-











And the smaller one. 1/2" m.balfouri sling-


----------



## Beary Strange (Dec 12, 2013)

New additions, molts, etc etc.

First up is Carmilla, my new G.rosea; she was a birthday present (which means I've had her since 11/22 and hadn't updated XD). She's incredibly sweet and has an industrious, curious nature-for a "plain old rosea" I like her very much.











And from Jamie's Black Friday sale:

Sub-adult female B.emilia










Fresh out of unpacking





According to my boyfriend who received them, she and the next spider came out kicking and so already have major bald spots. But they had quite an ordeal with USPS so it's understandable. Neither one has been particularly defensive after the first couple of days.

2.25" Euathlus sp.red female. She has proven to be quite the handful as she's just full of energy; hard to get pics of her because she doesn't hold still and she seems to believe it's time to explore anytime her container is opened. :3





And fresh from unpacking. She looks a little worse for the wear in this pic, but so far she's fine, she's eaten so idk.






And my larger female G.rosea Lilith surprised us with a molt last night. Literally we had been rearranging, going through everybody on her shelf doing maintenance and whatnot-she had been put back for maybe 5-10 minutes when I checked in on them and saw her on her back. That was around midnight and she wasn't done until about 12-13 hours later. I also had thought her to be an RCF rosie, due to the rusty red she had been the whole time I owned her-was quite a surprise to find a browny-pink spider when I got home.










And here's her new clothes:






((recently molted B.albo juvie to come; technical difficulties))

And randoms~

This is one of my Hapalopus sp.columbia LRG slings. They're getting big fast and this is actually the smaller of the two (the other is impossible to get pics of; she darts into her burrow at the slightest touch of her container).






And both of my euathlus sp.red _slings_ molted recently and are taking food much better. 

This is the one I had trouble getting to eat and hadn't molted in the 3 months I'd had it. Mealworm/roach soup works wonders, that is for sure.






And this one has a molt up on the one above. 






B.vagans sling about a week post-molt






And still can't get a good shot of my versi sling post-molt. She's become very shy and skittish after this last one; any disturbance sends her into the thick parts of her web, keeping us for being able to get a proper shot. Here's her big ol' feet though. o3o


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 12, 2013)

You'll need tons of patience with the E. sp. slings, I can tell you that


----------



## Beary Strange (Dec 22, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> You'll need tons of patience with the E. sp. slings, I can tell you that


Because of the slow growth or the picky eating? I was prepared for the slow growth but getting them to eat is like pulling teeth sometimes. ;o

---------- Post added 12-22-2013 at 12:42 AM ----------

More new additions, molts and some weirdness. ;D Mostly cruddy pics, but I'm sharing them anyway. 

My new P.miranda juvie(I hope; didn't exactly get her from reputable people). She's very adorable, but sending her into panic mode is as simple as touching her container lightly. :sarcasm: So this is truly the best pic we have of her at the moment. est. 3" legspan






And yet another new rosie...I think we have a problem. XD This is our third female; she's on the small side compared to our other two and very skittish...also, possibly gravid I think. So, without further adieu, here's_ Minuet_:






And then our antisocial B.emilia is in pre-molt. Here's hoping her attitude changes.






Random feeding shot of our G.pulchra female _Noir_:






And here's some of my juvie female B.smithi _Spice_ who just molted. I'd say she's about 3" now.
















And THIS is our naughty little B.boehmei juvie (still unsexed-his/her midriff confuses the heck out of me). This is without a doubt our most aggressive T, and I have 3 pokies, 4 baboons and an irminia (our largest G.rosea _Lilith_ holds the second spot-she's our Threat Pose Queen). This one doesn't run, hair or threat...she full-on strikes at anything and everything. I was trying to get this bowl away from her so I could put it where she's trying to get it (it is only acceptable in one precise spot e_e ) and she struck at me, then the leaf I tried to distract her with, then the bowl when I tried to just move it into place-I gave up and let her continue. 










This is before I tried to "help".
[YOUTUBE]nidXzgBE6_c[/YOUTUBE]
(Sorry about the Dimmu in the background XD )

And after:
[YOUTUBE]jfDc6JrJ2pA[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeaceBee (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice Ts you have there!  I'm especially jealous of your G. pulchra   That jet black is just awesome.
And Dimmu FTW.  Do you watch Metalocalypse at all?  The burger joint is called Dimmu Burger


----------



## Beary Strange (Dec 22, 2013)

PeaceBee said:


> Nice Ts you have there!  I'm especially jealous of your G. pulchra   That jet black is just awesome.
> And Dimmu FTW.  Do you watch Metalocalypse at all?  The burger joint is called Dimmu Burger


Thanks.^^ Yeah, she's my favorite. I'd wanted a pulchra pretty much since I entered the hobby.

And yes! XD Somehow I missed that though. I've been looking for an excuse to watch it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeaceBee (Dec 23, 2013)

azphyxiate said:


> Thanks.^^ Yeah, she's my favorite. I'd wanted a pulchra pretty much since I entered the hobby.
> 
> And yes! XD Somehow I missed that though. I've been looking for an excuse to watch it again.


Need to get me a G. pulchra.  Lol.  Yeah, lots of silly references planted in there.  Burzums, and the Gulf of Danzig. x3  Snakes and Barrels is surely a reference to Guns N' Roses.  Figured you'd appreciate that


----------



## Soulclenz (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow, that's an awesome collection you have there, very lovely T's. I have one question for you though after looking through your pics. What substrate do you use? I ask because right now im using Eco-Earth which i bought from a pet smart in town, but it's really loose and "fluffy", from what I can tell in your pics you have nice and firm ground for your T's to walk on. Perhaps I'm missing something but I just can't seem to get it nice and firm for my T's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beary Strange (Feb 2, 2014)

Soulclenz said:


> Wow, that's an awesome collection you have there, very lovely T's. I have one question for you though after looking through your pics. What substrate do you use? I ask because right now im using Eco-Earth which i bought from a pet smart in town, but it's really loose and "fluffy", from what I can tell in your pics you have nice and firm ground for your T's to walk on. Perhaps I'm missing something but I just can't seem to get it nice and firm for my T's.


Mine is expanded from the packed bricks. I'm gonna guess you bought the already expanded dry bag? If so, yeah, you're not missing something, that stuff never seems to settle down, no matter how you tamp it or attempt to wet it. And my Ts don't seem to like it either, probably because it's so unstable-the couple I tried it with webbed up the whole floor and still sunk in as they walked-which they did on their very tippy toes, obviously uncomfortable, so I changed it. The way I found to make use of it was to mix it with damper coco fiber that I had already expanded from bricks. But you could also try peat moss. I don't use it myself but I hear it has better packing abilities and you don't have to deal with expanding a brick; the peat I've seen for sale comes in a bag and looks very much like normal potting soil.


----------



## Soulclenz (Feb 2, 2014)

I bought the brick form of eco-earth, hmmmm. Perhaps I used to much water? or maybe not enough haha. Im getting a new home for a new arrival together this week so perhaps it is time to do some experimenting. I'm not sure where i can find peat moss in this small city I live in so perhaps i just need to use more elbow grease when I'm packing the substrate in the enclosure.


----------



## Beary Strange (Feb 2, 2014)

Soulclenz said:


> I bought the brick form of eco-earth, hmmmm. Perhaps I used to much water? or maybe not enough haha. Im getting a new home for a new arrival together this week so perhaps it is time to do some experimenting. I'm not sure where i can find peat moss in this small city I live in so perhaps i just need to use more elbow grease when I'm packing the substrate in the enclosure.


That's weird. I've never experienced that problem with bricks I've expanded myself. I generally make use of the expanded sub while it's still pretty moist and when packed down after doing so, it seems to kind of "set". Everything not in use gets covered in the rubbermaid and sterilite container I make it in.


----------

